# The 2000 dollar stimulus check is in the works



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

So happy, more money YAY.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 6, 2021)

Well, the works is getting gummed up, maybe the most it will be is $600. Of course, if that were a Congressional pay raise, it'd probably be $20,000.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Well, the works is getting gummed up, maybe the most it will be is $600. Of course, if that were a Congressional pay raise, it'd probably be $20,000.


They're hammering out a second stimulus, Fuzz. The Senate blocked the original $2K bill but it's up again for the "new" Senate.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Can someone explain to a Non American  the £2k stimulas cheques you're (all?) getting.. what is it for ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Can someone explain to a Non American  the £2k stimulas cheques you're (all?) getting.. what is it for ?


Recipients can use it however they want; catch up on payments, buy food, whatever. Right now the House of Reps is working on a proposal to send $2K a month to those who qualify...those who lost a business, are facing foreclosure, got an eviction notice, etc...till the end of the pandemic.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

It’s for us


hollydolly said:


> Can someone explain to a Non American  the £2k stimulas cheques you're (all?) getting.. what is it for ?


 It is spending money.  To help the economy we are to take the money and spend it.  I spent the last 1200 we just got, 600 each, on the puppy and puppy stuff.  But I am not selfish, no, I am not.

I am very generous.  I used 50 dollars, of the 1200, and bought him two puzzles from Amazon.  They were delivered today.  He got his puzzles before I got my puppy.  SEE, see how nice I am to him.  Always putting him first, like a good little wife.  (Well, maybe not so little.).


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Recipients can use it however they want; catch up on payments, buy food, whatever. Right now the House of Reps is working on a proposal to send $2K a month to those who qualify...those who lost a business, are facing foreclosure, got an eviction notice, etc...till the end of the pandemic.


so who are actually the recipients , Murrr..?.. are they only people who have lost their jobs or what ?...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s for us
> 
> It is spending money.  To help the economy we are to take the money and spend it.  I spent the last 1200 we just got, 600 each, on the puppy and puppy stuff.  But I am not selfish, no, I am not.
> 
> I am very generous.  I used 50 dollars, of the 1200, and bought him two puzzles from Amazon.  They were delivered today.  He got his puzzles before I got my puppy.  SEE, see how nice I am to him.  Always putting him first, like a good little wife.  (Well, maybe not so little.).


why are you getting it tho' , have you, personally,  lost money due to this pandemic?, I mean have you lost wages etc... ... where are you supposed to be spending it if everywhere is closed ?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> so who are actually the recipients , Murrr..?.. are they only people who have lost their jobs or what ?...


I am under the impression we are all to get it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> so who are actually the recipients , Murrr..?.. are they only people who have lost their jobs or what ?...


Current recipients are those who earned less than X amount last year (I think it's $75K).


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> why are you getting it tho' , have you lost money due to this pandemic?... where are you supposed to be spending it if everywhere is closed ?


Nothing is closed here, nothing


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Current recipients are those who earned less than X amount last year (I think it's $75K).


Yup, oh, I thought it was under 70,000


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> why are you getting it tho' , have you, personally,  lost money due to this pandemic?, I mean have you lost wages etc... ... where are you supposed to be spending it if everywhere is closed ?


I don’t work


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> why are you getting it tho' , have you, personally,  lost money due to this pandemic?, I mean have you lost wages etc... ... where are you supposed to be spending it if everywhere is closed ?


Unemployment skyrocketed due to covid.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Current recipients are those who earned less than X amount last year (I think it's $75K).


I'm not against you getting it, why not, But I'm really not understanding why you would get it.. ( long may you get it obviously if the govt can afford to pay it out)... but  does that mean  for example if you're on Social security benefits you get paid this money, the same as if you are  a businessman earning $70,000 per year ?

Sorry for the questions but I really know nothing about the reasons behind the payments, we have nothing similar here


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Unemployment skyrocketed due to covid.


yes here too.. but no-one got any extra money..everyone who has become unemployed in the last 10 months..and there's hundreds of thousands are expected to just live on basic benefits..people are struggling to try and hold onto their homes.. children are being fed from more food banks than ever before etc


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not against you getting it, why not, But I'm really not understanding why you would get it.. ( long may you get it obviously if the govt can afford to pay it out)... but  does that mean  for example if you're on Social security benefits you get paid this money, the same as if you are  a businessman earning $70,000 per year ?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but I really know nothing about the reasons behind the payments, we have nothing similar here


$75K a year is peanuts for a family of 4.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2021)

@Aneeda72*  SURE* it is!  LOL   I'll believe it when I receive it.


hollydolly said:


> why are you getting it tho' , have you, personally,  lost money due to this pandemic?, I mean have you lost wages etc... ... where are you supposed to be spending it if everywhere is closed ?


HD...everywhere is not closed actually. Supermarkets are open, warehouse stores are open, many other retail establishments including pharmacies are open, some restaurants are open for take out and of course there's always ordering things online. The "stimulus" idea is not only to help those who lost work but to help stimulate the economy.  I don't know how feasible it would be to expect the government to figure out who needs this and who doesn't since they seem to be having a lot of problems even keeping their unemployment website operational. Truth be told, a lot of people who are still working need help! Believe me, I know several of them who don't even make $75,000, which as @Murrmurr pointed out, isn't much for a family of 4.  Then there's the matter of where a person/family is living. The cost of living is very high in parts of the U.S. and I live near one of the areas where that is the case. Finally, for those of us who do not need the stimulus, there is always to option of donating it to worthy charities.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not against you getting it, why not, But I'm really not understanding why you would get it.. ( long may you get it obviously if the govt can afford to pay it out)... but  does that mean  for example if you're on Social security benefits you get paid this money, the same as if you are  a businessman earning $70,000 per year ?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but I really know nothing about the reasons behind the payments, we have nothing similar here


No.  Because costs have gone up so much and people stopped spending money they are giving it so people will have some money to spend.  I am up for the challenge of spending money.  Doing quite good at it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> $75K a year is peanuts for a family of 4.


yes but what if he's a family of one... ?...does he still get  the stimulus cheque ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes here too.. but no-one got any extra money..everyone who has become unemployed in the last 10 months..and there's hundreds of thousands are expected to just live on basic benefits


The primary goal is to save businesses. The gov't wants people who aren't in dire need to have disposable income to "boost" the economy, and for thoe in dire need to eat and keep a roof over their heads..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Aneeda72*  SURE* it is! LOL  I'll believe it when I receive it.
> 
> HD...everywhere is not closed actually. Supermarkets are open, warehouse stores are open, many other retail establishments including pharmacies are open, some restaurants are open for take out and of course there's always ordering things online.


that's the difference here.. everywhere is closed that's not deemed essential, so as  to prevent the spread of the disease...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes but what if he's a family of one... ?...does he still get  the stimulus cheque ?


Yes


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The primary goal is to save businesses. The gov't wants people who aren't in dire need to have disposable income to "boost" the economy, and for thoe in dire need to eat and keep a roof over their heads..


Gotcha.... I understand now  that I've learned all your stores etc are still open


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Gotcha.... I understand now  that I've learned all your stores etc are still open


Not all but most. Grocery and department stores are considered essential here. Some shelves may be empty as not all products are considered essential.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Gotcha.... I understand now  that I've learned all your stores etc are still open


That’s why I keep saying we, Americans, prefer to die


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Not all but most. Grocery and department stores are considered essential here. Some shelves may be empty as not all products are considered essential.


All the stores in Utah that have not gone out of business are open for business including movie theaters, dine in restaurants, bars, and every other virus spreading place


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> that's the difference here.. everywhere is closed that's no deemed essential, so as  to prevent the spread of the disease...


I edited my post to add more points HD. I think you had already seen the original before I finished.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 6, 2021)

We really cant afford it ... but any fiscal responsibility went right out the window in the states ....

many states  lost tons of money to fraud in this whole thing as well ....  some one filed for unemployment with my previous name/ address in a city i had not lived for 6 years ....... lucky i was alerted and filed a fraud claim even though a simple check of my SSN would have shown i am working and thus paying into unemployment ........... 300 miles away from that address .....   
My state lost 650 million only recovered about 300 million of that ( governor wanted to skip the standard verification to get money out fast and most went to fraud) ......... all these programs will need to be paid for so most taxes will be jacked up in the next decade to pay for the insanity.

but good news is our grandchildren and their children will get to pay for this!

We qualify for the payments but were somehow missed last time although the IRS had no problem processing our taxes and cashing our check for some owed ......
I am not holding out hope we will get one now either.  one year our refund check the address they had literally had no connection to us i looked over the return that year it had correct info.......i will never understand how the post office found the right address.
I have spent a great deal of time trying to contact the IRS to see why we were forgotten or better yet they sent to someone else.... spent a few days on phone transferred around and then hung up after about 45 minutes ........ twice ......since many are working from home you cannot get a straight answer..

lucky i do not need it but it still shows the problem with this rushed programs.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Jeni said:


> We really cant afford it ... but any fiscal responsibility went right out the window in the states ....
> 
> many states  lost tons of money to fraud in this whole thing as well ....  some one filed for unemployment with my previous name/ address in a city i had not lived for 6 years ....... lucky i was alerted and filed a fraud claim even though a simple check of my SSN would have shown i am working and thus paying into unemployment ........... 300 miles away from that address .....
> My state lost 650 million only recovered about 300 million of that ( governor wanted to skip the standard verification to get money out fast and most went to fraud) ......... all these programs will need to be paid for so most taxes will be jacked up in the next decade to pay for the insanity.
> ...


My daughter got the first round in a paper check.  She has not got the last round and since those payments have a cut off date she thinks she won’t get it.  The irs sent the payment to a closed account, when the money was returned a paper check was sent.

But because of the cut off date she thinks she won’t get the 1200 plus, but she might.  As for the 2000, that was promised if the dems got control of the senate which they have.  Other than that, I believe the specifics have yet to be worked out.

I got both rounds of the stimulus checks as did my son.  I hope I get the third.  The income limit is based on AGI, adjusted gross income.  We make well under the 70,000 (or 75,000) limit for the second round.  The 1200 probably just repaid us for all the gloves, masks, cleaning supplies, and higher prices that we paid for the last 11 months.  But the 4000, if we get it, will be really great.

Yes, our grandchildren and great grandchildren will pay for this through taxes.  Unless the world economy simply fails which could happen.  2021 will be a rocky road, but we will get through it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Aneeda72*  SURE* it is! LOL  I'll believe it when I receive it.
> 
> HD...everywhere is not closed actually. Supermarkets are open, warehouse stores are open, many other retail establishments including pharmacies are open, some restaurants are open for take out and of course there's always ordering things online. The "stimulus" idea is not only to help those who lost work but to help stimulate the economy.  I don't know how feasible it would be to expect the government to figure out who needs this and who doesn't since they seem to be having a lot of problems even keeping their unemployment website operational. Truth be told, a lot of people who are still working need help! Believe me, I know several of them who don't even make $75,000, which as @Murrmurr pointed out, isn't much for a family of 4.  Then there's the matter of where a person/family is living. The cost of living is very high in parts of the U.S. and I live near one of the areas where that is the case. Finally, for those of us who do not need the stimulus, there is always to option of donating it to worthy charities.


yes you can imagine the cost of living in London , one of the most expensive cities in the world, and our govt don't give any extra money to people to spend... the govt can't possibly afford to , simply that.. hundreds of thousands of people have been placed on furlough where the government is having to pay a percentage of their wages , and amongst those thousands are people who have become unemployed, and no-one is giving them anything extra to live in the most expensive city... ( and of course other places in the UK)... they will be expected to live on unemployment benefit, and for a single person  with no dependants is a meagre £75 per week ( approx , I don't know the exact figures) ..further to that all of our non essential shops and businesses..(restaurants/cafes/bars/pubs/toys stores/ clothing stores/ certain services, even today MacDonalds now only doing takeaway service) )..are all closed, and those people are either furloughed if it's possible to do their job from home, or now unemployed and trying paying a rent for a ramshackle one bed apartment  in a rundown  part of London , costs around.. £1500 per month  out of £75 a week benefits... ..or worse.. a mortgage of £5k a month on that same £75.. per week... ?.. plus a little help with benefits if you have children .

Even without handing out extra money to the populace here, we're looking at a country with potential bankruptcy looming next year due to all the extra unemployment benefits being paid out , and furlough payments being spent from the taxpayers money  .. with our Taxes of those still employed  rocketing next year to pay for it..

Anyway thanks all for your explanation, it was just something I didn't know the details of, but had read on here that people were getting... I'm in danger of turning this thread into politics, and that's definitely not my aim...


----------



## Jules (Jan 6, 2021)

@hollydolly  If you’re shocked at the US & the one $2000 stimulus check, you’ll be mortified that Canada gave that amount x 6 months to those who lost income, etc.  Businesses were subsidized too.  Many received $ that didn’t need them and many people and businesses fell through the cracks.  It was rolled out without enough thought - gee, big surprise with government haste.  It is taxable and there’ll be lots of complaints when recipients realize this.  

Everyone (not per family) received $600 once, whether we needed it or not.  Non taxable.  We live a very basic lifestyle & had nowhere to go this year.  I split mine between my two daughters because I knew their finances were stretched.


----------



## Jules (Jan 6, 2021)

@Aneeda72  - you say the bars in Utah are open.  I thought there were very few of those & they still sell swill.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> @hollydolly  If you’re shocked at the US & the one $2000 stimulus check, you’ll be mortified that Canada gave that amount x 6 months to those who lost income, etc.  Businesses were subsidized too.  Many received $ that didn’t need them and many people and businesses fell through the cracks.  It was rolled out without enough thought - gee, big surprise with government haste.  It is taxable and there’ll be lots of complaints when recipients realize this.
> 
> Everyone (not per family) received $600 once, whether we needed it or not.  Non taxable.  We live a very basic lifestyle & had nowhere to go this year.  I split mine between my two daughters because I knew their finances were stretched.


You misunderstand, I'm certainly not shocked and wouldn't be shocked that a government would give a financial hand-up to anyone whose lost their jobs or businesses in this pandemic..I'd actively encourage it ( not happening here in the UK unfortunately)... what I didn't understand was giving money to everyone whether they worked or not.. just because they earn less than £75k... which  in this country is regarded as a very good middle class salary..despite our high cost of living..

..anyway I don't want to get this thread locked due to political discussion so I won't say any more


----------



## MickaC (Jan 6, 2021)

All your posts are very interesting.
Don't know what the accurate $ are for relief in Canada.
Funds are forwarded onto business ..... families of low income......unemployed......and many, many others.
Not sure how much or how often.

I got an additional 279.00 included in my quarterly GST allowance in July......only that one time......my quarterly amount is 115.00.
So.....i'm just one of those, between a rock and a hard place.
But......
I'd rather see those that are in great need get the help.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not against you getting it, why not, But I'm really not understanding why you would get it.. ( long may you get it obviously if the govt can afford to pay it out)... but  does that mean  for example if you're on Social security benefits you get paid this money, the same as if you are  a businessman earning $70,000 per year ?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but I really know nothing about the reasons behind the payments, we have nothing similar here


Mercy... everyone is wrong...... we are getting the past and present stimulus so the government can piggyback trillions into the bill under the guise of pandemic.   Don't be fooled..... the stimulus for the people is 4%.   The stimulus for the world is 96%.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2021)

If you don't actually need it, the intention is to spend it. 

Stimulus= to stimulate the economy. One can spend it on goods for a less fortunate person or on food for the food pantries, or whatever. It's meant to be spent.

Also meant for employees of closed eateries, closed anything, to help ends meet.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> $75K a year is peanuts for a family of 4.


????   Median household income in 2019 was $68,703 per census bureau.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> ????   Median household income in 2019 was $68,703 per census bureau.


Median rent in 2019 was $1078, but that doesn't tell me how many bedrooms or what kind of area we're talking about, and there was an uptick in the average number of people per household in 2019 but that doesn't tell me if some, most, or few of those households were multi-generational, but I can imagine the adults in them need a car or two, and of course, they all gotta eat with what's left after the increased utility payments are met.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Ellen Marie said:


> Mercy... everyone is wrong...... we are getting the past and present stimulus so the government can piggyback trillions into the bill under the guise of pandemic.   Don't be fooled..... the stimulus for the people is 4%.   The stimulus for the world is 96%.


I do not entirely disagree.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 6, 2021)

Mine will wind up with the dentist.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2021)

Manatee said:


> Mine will wind up with the dentist.


I'm thinking the same.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 6, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> ????   Median household income in 2019 was $68,703 per census bureau.


Yeah, and many states don't have a ridiculous cost of living like CA.   $75k in Mississsippi would be a comfortable living.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes but what if he's a family of one... ?...does he still get  the stimulus cheque ?


Yes but less because he is one. The latest one he would have got $600. A married couple got $1200.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> Yeah, and many states don't have a ridiculous cost of living like CA.   $75k in Mississsippi would be a comfortable living.


You get what you pay for, for what it's worth to you.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 7, 2021)

Mine to the vet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

Pepper said:


> deleted


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> Yeah, and many states don't have a ridiculous cost of living like CA.   $75k in Mississsippi would be a comfortable living.


How much do you think a person actually has to make to get 75k in Mississippi?  Remember the stimulus is paid based on AGI.  So if you are taking home 75k you are making well over 100,000K.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

It seems kind of silly for everyone, or nearly everyone, to get this stimulus check, whether they need it or not. But imagine the logistical nightmare of investigating every single household to decide whether they "need" it. It's probably just easier to give it to everybody.

People who don't need it always have the option of donating it to a food bank or some other charity.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2021)

Money in the economy moves the economy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> Yes but less because he is one. The latest one he would have got $600. A married couple got $1200.


ahhhh, right, the light is shining... i thought from what I was reading here, that every adult person earning under $75k in the USA was getting a 2K cheque..and some more than once


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Money in the economy moves the economy.


that's exactly why there's a huge chance of our country going bankrupt when the pandemic is all over.

Thousands of  jobs lost, companies gone bust .. so no money being paid in taxes into the economy, all the  non essential stores closed , the restaurants, bars., cafe's pubs..gyms, leisure centres, all closed...  wedding venues only 6 people allowed to attend.. none of those things creating money for the economy, and in the meantime the govt is paying out billions of pounds in Furlough payments and unemployment benefits ..and that's before we take into consideration the cost of the C-19 vaccine, et al...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2021)

Jeni said:


> We really cant afford it ... but any fiscal responsibility went right out the window in the states ....
> 
> many states  lost tons of money to fraud in this whole thing as well ....  some one filed for unemployment with my previous name/ address in a city i had not lived for 6 years ....... lucky i was alerted and filed a fraud claim even though a simple check of my SSN would have shown i am working and thus paying into unemployment ........... 300 miles away from that address .....
> My state lost 650 million only recovered about 300 million of that ( governor wanted to skip the standard verification to get money out fast and most went to fraud) ......... all these programs will need to be paid for so most taxes will be jacked up in the next decade to pay for the insanity.
> ...


Jeni...I don't know if this will help but here's the page on the IRS website that indicates you may still have a way to get your 1st stimulus payment. Obviously I can't proceed because I've already gotten mine. I'm also going to send this link to a couple of people close to me who never got theirs.
https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment


----------



## Jeni (Jan 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> that's exactly why there's a huge chance of our country going bankrupt when the pandemic is all over.
> 
> All the jobs lost so no money being paid in taxes into the economy, all the  non essential stores closed , the restaurants, bars., cafe's pubs..gyms, leisure centres, all closed...  wedding venues only 6 people allowed to attend.. none of those things creating money for the economy, and in the meantime the govt is paying out billions of pounds in Furlough payments and unemployment benefits ..and that's before we take into consideration the cost of the C-19 vaccine, et al...


Much like we had not seen a virus like this one...... the actual outcome good or bad is being guessed at and many will miss the mark. 
This was not pushing pause on something and un-pausing it.  These stimulus payments etc (even going back through other times) did not always have the effect they sought. ............so what do they do next is often throwing more money at a problem expecting a different result.

While it would have been difficult to screen for NEED ...... i know many whom are simply putting it away thus not stimulating anything.   
How do so many politicians think that every person spends every dime like there is no tomorrow ?

They seem to based their calculations on the idea of 100% follow thru using the model of money flowing in like water over rapids......... that is not only unrealistic but perhaps delusional 
I often thought how it must be to work for government where a person can be so wrong over and over with no consequences.   
Regardless of where the money goes for basic needs or blown on something else this is BORROWED money we all are on the hook to pay back.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 7, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Jeni...I don't know if this will help but here's the page on the IRS website that indicates you may still have a way to get your 1st stimulus payment. Obviously I can't proceed because I've already gotten mine. I'm also going to send this link to a couple of people close to me who never got theirs.
> https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment


Thank you Diva!
yes,   this is where i tried to get answers numerous times i put in my information and they said they DID not have a match.....since my SSN and birthday did not change i assumed they had other false info that was not matching ......tried to call a # they had first talked to a young man that said "do not give me any personal info i am just READING the FAQ page to people"   (yes his actual job was to read a page that already is on website..... this might be helpful for non- english readers but i think most info is published in many languages)

I had already read the FAQ page ........told him i needed a real person was transferred numerous time each time going through many automated prompts then while waiting in a line at 45 minutes they hung up on me ......... did three times on different days and times with same result.
I was told by a friend that there is supposed to be a line on tax forms  that i can tell say NOPE did not get that and get credit.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ahhhh, right, the light is shining... i thought from what I was reading here, that every adult person earning under $75k in the USA was getting a 2K cheque..and some more than once


The first stimulus check was for 1200, so a married couple who qualified got 1200, people woth children got I think 600 a child up to four children.  I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.  . So we got 2400 dollars.  I think I spent most of it right away.

The next stimulus, the recent payment, was 1200. All gone.  If the next one passes we will get 4000 hopefully.  Yup, spending it.

Money, in the USA, is just paper, printed paper.  It is no longer backed by silver or gold. It’s just paper, and I am no expert but it’s backed by the reputation of the country that prints it, nothing else.  Which is why, when the economy of smaller countries have failed, it takes buckets of paper money to buy something.

The worth of the dollar goes up, the worth of money in the failed economy goes down.  Simple explanation, someone else will explain it better.  Anyway, for those that are putting money into their banks, they defeat the purpose of propping up the economy.  Plus, if the economy fails, banks will fail, and the banked money will be gone.  Thus a new Great Depression.

Our country is not lock-downed.  There are still plenty jobs available.  Yes, some jobs are gone, some businesses are gone, and some states will be hard hit, but other states are fine.  Taxes are still being paid and the economy is chugging slowly along.  The richer are getting much richer.  The poor are getting poorer, same as always.

But we have more virus and more deaths.  Strangely and sadly enough the more old people who  die that are on Social Security, the better it is for the economy.

@hollydolly I agree.  I think England at some point will be in a desperate economic situation, as will many other countries including certain parts of the USA, if not the entire USA eventually unless Americans spend, spend, and spend more; during these difficult times.  I am sure people will disagree with me.  .

And I could be terribly wrong as I have a little education, and, as we all know, as little education is a dangerous thing.  . But I hope this helped a little.


----------



## old medic (Jan 7, 2021)

This is nothing but an attempt to try and bring the people of America one step closer to full Socialism.
Yes We got checks....a total of $3K.... but paid $14887.68 in taxes... and sure there will be no refund.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

old medic said:


> This is nothing but an attempt to try and bring the people of America one step closer to full Socialism.
> Yes We got checks....a total of $3K.... but paid $14887.68 in taxes... and sure there will be no refund.


We are already a somewhat socialist country -free schools, welfare, Medicaid, Medicare and all the other *social programs*.  Socialism is nothing to fear, I don’t know why people are so concerned.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We are already a somewhat socialist country -free schools, welfare, Medicaid, Medicare and all the other *social programs*.  Socialism is nothing to fear, I don’t know why people are so concerned.



There are good, and bad, points in both Socialism And Capitalism.  What I would like to see is some form of Universal Health Care similar to what many nations use.  Sure, it would probably result in higher taxes, but that would be more than offset by Not having to support our current "for profit" insurance systems.  Statistics at the WHO, and other organizations clearly show that we pay twice as much for health care in the US, than most other nations...yet, rank way down the list in terms of overall quality/availability of care.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 7, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There are good, and bad, points in both Socialism And Capitalism.  What I would like to see is some form of Universal Health Care similar to what many nations use.  Sure, it would probably result in higher taxes, but that would be more than offset by Not having to support our current "for profit" insurance systems.  Statistics at the WHO, and other organizations clearly show that we pay twice as much for health care in the US, than most other nations...yet, rank way down the list in terms of overall quality/availability of care.


If you want to take out the middle man it can help we pay for layers in the current insurance set up...... the form and paperwork( or electronic version) has created huge grid-lock.   I worked in insurance for many years when ACA began they hired many temporary workers to help with the at first glance  load upon closer look the influx was do to people hitting enter numerous times sending 3 applications or signing up for different plans to shop .... all user error you could get infor without submitting applications.  Those hired stay watching TV or knitting etc for 6 weeks @$18 an hour in case more application came in ........ wasted money for BCBS.

But the biggest difference in our system vs others is the CYA issue.   ................Layers of tests and extra procedures  because they fear lawsuits.  
Most  all universal systems have very  limited damages one can recover in case of mistakes or malpractice. 
another difference is many have few if any hypochondriacs. 

To point out the insane  lawsuit thing we have here...... I took a medication that worked great  for me.................... some had issues many sued ............one of the first cases that went to trail for damages was a person NEVER prescribed it but took their wife' s pills....   now if you read a prescription bottle it is illegal to take item not prescribed for you but that obviously is NEVER enforced.        Why can you sue after you should have never been taking medication anyway? 

The WHO showed its true colors early on in this pandemic they also came out and said masks were not working very well and had to walk that back.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> How much do you think a person actually has to make to get 75k in Mississippi?  Remember the stimulus is paid based on AGI.  So if you are taking home 75k you are making well over 100,000K.


I wasn't talking about the stimulus; I was simply observing that the cost of living is much lower in some states.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ahhhh, right, the light is shining... i thought from what I was reading here, that every adult person earning under $75k in the USA was getting a 2K cheque..and some more than once


Holly, most people got the $600 one already but there is a second proposal regarding another check in the amt of $2K. It's a separate stimulus bill that will come before the Senate after they return to session with the newly elected members. It's expected to pass the Senate and the House, and will likely be signed by the new President.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 7, 2021)

I’m still whining cuz I haven't gotten the $600 one yet


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> why are you getting it tho' , have you, personally,  lost money due to this pandemic?, I mean have you lost wages etc... ... where are you supposed to be spending it if everywhere is closed ?


Yes, due to lost wages, lost businesses, and other monetary hardships this pandemic has put hard working people through.  You must be under a certain income status.
It is given so that when the businesses do open up again, they want you to use the $$$ to stimulate the economy, and get things going again.

ETA...you got a good assortment of answers!


----------



## Knight (Jan 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Can someone explain to a Non American  the £2k stimulas cheques you're (all?) getting.. what is it for ?


Short Version

Income level determines if you get a stimulus or not. There is no good way to determine if there are people that don't need it. 

The not so short version of how the inability to pay debt that will negatively impact taxes in the future. 

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The U.S. government started fiscal 2021 with an October budget deficit of $284 billion, a record for the month, as coronavirus-related outlays spiked sharply from a year earlier and revenues declined, the Treasury Department said on Thursday.

That was 111% higher than the October 2019 deficit of $134 billion and 61% higher than the previous October record of $176 billion in 2009, during the financial crisis and recession.

It follows a record full-year deficit of $3.132 trillion for fiscal 2020, which ended Sept. 30, more than tripling the previous year’s shortfall due to COVID-19 aid spending.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ith-111-jump-in-october-deficit-idUSKBN27S2XH

That was before the $600.00 & expected/hoped for $2000.00 will add to the debt in turn adding to the deficit. Wouldn't want to be mid 50's or younger when the bill comes due to pay for debt & close the deficit.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I’m still whining cuz I haven't gotten the $600 one yet


Have you checked today?   I'm sure you will receive it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I’m still whining cuz I haven't gotten the $600 one yet


Aneeda passes @Kathleen’s Place the cheese and crackers to go with her whine.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Aneeda passes @Kathleen’s Place the cheese and crackers to go with her whine.


Knew I liked you!!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Have you checked today?   I'm sure you will receive it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Aneeda passes @Kathleen’s Place the cheese and crackers to go with her whine.


Okay then, Aneeda, I'll drop off the Kleenex at Kathleen's place for her so she can dry her eyes! 

You're getting it from all angles today, Kathleen! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 7, 2021)

Nothing today....but there’s always tomorrow, tomorrow, I’ll luv ya, tomorrow, it’s only a day away (there...now you can have that tune in your head all night too!!!! ). But thank you....hope so!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Okay then, Aneeda, I'll drop off the Kleenex at Kathleen's place for her so she can dry her eyes!
> 
> You're getting it from all angles today, Kathleen! ROFLMAO!


Too busy chugging Aneeda’s wine to cry anymore!


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Median rent in 2019 was $1078, but that doesn't tell me how many bedrooms or what kind of area we're talking about, and there was an uptick in the average number of people per household in 2019 but that doesn't tell me if some, most, or few of those households were multi-generational, but I can imagine the adults in them need a car or two, and of course, they all gotta eat with what's left after the increased utility payments are met.


Nice try at deflection, but that is all irrelevant.  Your first comment was that $75K income was peanuts, which means that you dismissed over half of American households who are earning those "peanuts".  That is insulting to a lot of hardworking Americans.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Nice try at deflection, but that is all irrelevant.  Your first comment was that $75K income was peanuts, which means that you dismissed over half of American households who are earning those "peanuts".  That is insulting to a lot of hardworking Americans.


I was not insulted.  When I worked I didn’t make anywhere near 75,000.  Then again, I didn’t work very hard either


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Nice try at deflection, but that is all irrelevant.  Your first comment was that $75K income was peanuts, which means that you dismissed over half of American households who are earning those "peanuts".  That is insulting to a lot of hardworking Americans.


By "peanuts" I meant that $75 doesn't go very far.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> By "peanuts" I meant that $75 doesn't go very far.


I guess by your standards that is so, but by the standards of over half of Americans, it is enough.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I was not insulted.  When I worked I didn’t make anywhere near 75,000.  T*hen again, I didn’t work very hard either*


lol - well, there is that.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> By "peanuts" I meant that $75 doesn't go very far.


Here in Canada, in the province of British Columbia where we reside, a person or family would not be able to qualify for a mortgage making $75,000 a year, because the average price for a home here in BC, is now $770,000


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> so who are actually the recipients , Murrr..?.. are they only people who have lost their jobs or what ?...


No. It's every American citizen except those in the uppermost socio economic strata who don't need it. There's an additional payment for children. This is money to help us live, buy food, gas, pay bills, pay mortgages loans or rent, keep up with repairs, medical expenses etc. You don't have to have lost a business or a job to qualify. Other countries are getting monthly stimulus payments. Aren't you getting them in the U.K. Holly?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I guess by your standards that is so, but by the standards of over half of Americans, it is enough.


I live on a lot less, Buckeye.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I live on a lot less, Buckeye.


So do we


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2021)

*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

chic said:


> No. It's every American citizen except those in the uppermost socio economic strata who don't need it. There's an additional payment for children. This is money to help us live, buy food, gas, pay bills, pay mortgages loans or rent, keep up with repairs, medical expenses etc. You don't have to have lost a business or a job to qualify. Other countries are getting monthly stimulus payments. Aren't you getting them in the U.K. Holly?


No Chic... we're not getting them here., or anything even remotely like it


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 8, 2021)

Let's take "In God we Trust"  off our money and replace it with "Money for nuthin', Chicks for free".

That is our new official United States motto.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No Chic... we're not getting them here., or anything even remotely like it


Last figure I heard (via *word on the street*) Canadians get something like $2, 500/mo. At one point the figure was $4,000. Funnily enough, the amount was always in US dollars.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Let's take "In God we Trust"  off our money and replace it with "Money for nuthin', *Chicks for free*".
> 
> That is our new official United States motto.


Not with that in it it's not.  Start over please.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 8, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Not with that in it it's not.  Start over please.


lol - apparently you didn't get the memo...


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Let's take "In God we Trust"  off our money and replace it with "Money for nuthin', Chicks for free".
> 
> That is our new official United States motto.


that's the way we do it.....


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> lol - apparently you didn't get the memo...


No I didn't!  Make it snappy!


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 8, 2021)

Pepper said:


> No I didn't!  Make it snappy!


Here you go!

The Memo


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Let's take "In God we Trust"  off our money and replace it with "Money for nuthin', Chicks for free".
> 
> That is our new official United States motto.


I actually think we should take “in God we trust” off our money.  We are a very diverse nation and this platitude no longer applies.  Thanks for the ideal


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Last figure I heard (via *word on the street*) Canadians get something like $2, 500/mo. At one point the figure was $4,000. Funnily enough, the amount was always in US dollars.


I'm not referring to the amount, I 'm talking about the fact that in this country no-one is getting _any_ money.. for free from the government..

Don't get me wrong I'm not envious ..I'm fortunate that I don't need that kind of 'free' money.... I'm happy that anyone who needs it in the USA and Canada can have it and have a  Treasury who can afford to pay it out, but I feel sorry that all of your children and grandchildren's taxes will rocket very soon to pay it all back


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2021)

Love Dire Straits.  Sure, count me in, I'm on board.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Last figure I heard (via *word on the street*) Canadians get something like $2, 500/mo. At one point the figure was $4,000. Funnily enough, the amount was always in US dollars.


what's the difference between Canadian and US dollars ?.. sorry I'm not usually this ignorant...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2021)

$1. Canadian buys you 79 cents U.S. @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

Pepper said:


> $1. Canadian buys you 79 cents U.S. @hollydolly


 thanks Pepper....so it's far more sensible for an American to visit Canada than the other way around...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not referring to the amount, I 'm talking about the fact that in this country no-one is getting _any_ money.. for free from the government..
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not envious ..I'm fortunate that I don't need that kind of 'free' money.... I'm happy that anyone who needs it in the USA and Canada can have it and have a  Treasury who can afford to pay it out, but I feel sorry that all of your children and grandchildren's taxes will rocket very soon to pay it all back


This (*in part*) is why some members of congress opposed the bill.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Nice try at deflection, but that is all irrelevant.  Your first comment was that $75K income was peanuts, which means that you dismissed over half of American households who are earning those "peanuts".  That is insulting to a lot of hardworking Americans.


That sure is true!!!  Not (overly ) complaining mind you. The two of us can live decently enough on less than that. We have a decent roof over our head, live in a nice neighborhood, and judging by the fit of my jeans, we have enough to eat. Do, however, feel for the young familis who are trying to live on it


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Nice try at deflection, but that is all irrelevant.  Your first comment was that $75K income was peanuts, which means that you dismissed over half of American households who are earning those "peanuts".  That is insulting to a lot of hardworking Americans.


May I ask why you found it insulting? Unfortunate or sad maybe and certainly true in some cases, but I did not see @Murrmurr's post as insulting at all. Perhaps I understood his intent as mentioned above. BTW I read an article a year or so ago that claimed $75,000 was the amount most survey respondents gave when asked how much money would it take to make them happy. I thought it was interesting that the majority didn't say 6 figures.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> This (*in part*) is why some members of congress opposed the bill.


The treasury @hollydolly does not have the money in the way you mean.  The USA is deeply in debt.  I wish I had more education so I could explain it better.  It’s like you run up the full amount on a credit card.  Then you get another credit card and get a cash advance on that credit.

With that cash advance, you make payments on the charged up credit card and you buy stuff on the credit.  Once that credit card is full, and you are out of money, you get another credit card, get a cash advance, and make payment on both of the other credit cards, and charge more.

Rinse repeat repeat, but credit card money is not “real” money it is virtual money.  Just like bit coins are not real money, they are virtual money.  Of course, you have a real job, (taxes in the case of the USA).

But you overspend so then you use your credit (in the case of the USA you borrow money from other programs, and other nations) to meet your bills.  Individuals have yard sales to get more money.  The USA has sales also.  Old military equipment, land we own in other countries such as no longer used military bases etc.

In the end, money is just paper.  We have lots of trees, which make lots of paper, which makes lots of money.  If people spend the money, then more businesses will pay taxes, then the treasury gets more money, etc.  until the system overloads as it did in the Great Depression a d we all start over again.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Pepper....so it's far more sensible for an American to visit Canada than the other way around...


I had always found that true except for Britain.  When I started visiting your continent a pound was worth $2.50 American; German mark was 4=$1. American.

Now, a British pound worth $1. 36 American.  Less but still more.

Whenever I traveled, before I got into my destination, I would always commit what currency is worth to memory.  Never had to think or calculate about it; knew it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The treasury @hollydolly does not have the money in the way you mean.  The USA is deeply in debt.  I wish I had more education so I could explain it better.  It’s like you run up the full amount on a credit card.  Then you get another credit card and get a cash advance on that credit.
> 
> With that cash advance, you make payments on the charged up credit card and you buy stuff on the credit.  Once that credit card is full, and you are out of money, you get another credit card, get a cash advance, and make payment on both of the other credit cards, and charge more.
> 
> ...


 So, that's called Quantitative easing .

In which case as a country you're teetering on the brink of bankruptcy and hyper inflation... you could be paying a £100 dollars for a pint of milk next year..potentially


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> In which case as a country you're teetering on the briink of bankruptcy... you could be paying a £100 dollars for a pint of milk next year..potentially


*YES!*


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The treasury @hollydolly does not have the money in the way you mean.  The USA is deeply in debt.  I wish I had more education so I could explain it better.  It’s like you run up the full amount on a credit card.  Then you get another credit card and get a cash advance on that credit.
> 
> With that cash advance, you make payments on the charged up credit card and you buy stuff on the credit.  Once that credit card is full, and you are out of money, you get another credit card, get a cash advance, and make payment on both of the other credit cards, and charge more.
> 
> ...


That's actually an excellent explanation, Aneeda.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2021)

Took a wheelbarrow of marks to buy bread in Germany after WWI................leading to "Let's Blame Someone & Kill Them."


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2021)

But @hollydolly the problem is when we go so does the rest of the world.  Which is why other countries have a vested interest in keeping us afloat, which is why we can get loans from other countries like China.  China is heavily invested in the USA.  It’s *a small small world.*


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2021)

Most of our debt is not foreign but domestic; i.e. take from Peter to pay Paul


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> But @hollydolly the problem is when we go so does the rest of the world.  Which is why other countries have a vested interest in keeping us afloat, which is why we can get loans from other countries like China.  China is heavily invested in the USA.  It’s *a small small world.*


I can't see how America's hyperinflation would affect us or any other western country tbh..  yes we trade with you but if anything, it would be favourable to us ....

The countries listed below were experiencing the highest rates of inflation in the world in 2017 according to data from the IMF. Top of the pile was Venezuela which is suffering from hyper-inflation, collapsing output and a steep increase in extreme poverty. The social fabric of the country is deteriorating fast and there is a significant brain drain of people looking for a better life for themselves and their families.
*Country (annual rate of inflation in 2017 in percent)*

Venezuela    1,087%
South Sudan    187%
Democratic Republic of the Congo     41%
Sudan    32%
Angola    29%
Libya    28%
Argentina    25%
Yemen    24%
Egypt    23%
Suriname    22%
Nigeria    16.5%
Mozambique    15%
Haiti    14%
Ukraine    14%
Azerbaijan    13%
Uzbekistan    12%
Ghana    12%

None of the above countries who are currently suffering huyperinflation affect us....


..and this latest...

The United States Is Going Into Hyperinflation​
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4371490-united-states-is-going-hyperinflation


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I can't see how America's hyperinflation would affect us or any other western country tbh..  yes we trade with you but if anything, it would be favourable to us ....
> 
> The countries listed below were experiencing the highest rates of inflation in the world in 2017 according to data from the IMF. Top of the pile was Venezuela which is suffering from hyper-inflation, collapsing output and a steep increase in extreme poverty. The social fabric of the country is deteriorating fast and there is a significant brain drain of people looking for a better life for themselves and their families.
> *Country (annual rate of inflation in 2017 in percent)*
> ...


@hollydolly i was simply explaining to you, as best I could, how it works here.  I am not interested in others countries finances and I am not really interested in my country’s finances.  I don’t have the education to understand any of it in great detail and I don’t worry about it.

I only know what I explained to you because this is the way that approximately 80% of Americans live their lives.  Although it could be more or less.  We rob Peter to pay Paul.  We live on credit.  We talk, talk, talk and do nothing.  We survived the Great Depression in the past and if there is another Great Depression we will survive it or not.

I, personally, think another Great Depression will occur unless we start taxing and collecting a great deal of money from big businesses.  I think some banks and credit unions will start to fail in the not too near future.  I think the efforts to defeat the virus will fail unless Marshall law is declared and people comply with the CDC recommendations, and vaccines are given.

I think I should stop talking now as this is off the subject of the thread.  This is all my opinion.  I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Knight (Jan 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> @hollydolly i was simply explaining to you, as best I could, how it works here.  I am not interested in others countries finances and I am not really interested in my country’s finances.  I don’t have the education to understand any of it in great detail and I don’t worry about it.


You understand more than you give yourself credit for. Straight forward easy to understand explanation of the downward direction America is going relative to paying for debt. The combination of internal & external debt & the inability to service the debt is growing. The debt isn't bad per se it's when you can't pay as you pointed out in your credit card analogy that America will degrade. 

BUT meanwhile the older we are the less we have to be concerned with suffering the consequences of paying for the government federal & local spending. Well maybe not local since moving to a tax free haven isn't in the cards for most.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mine was $123.00 slightly less than 600 or 2,000 by my calculator.


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No Chic... we're not getting them here., or anything even remotely like it


@hollydolly, Are you still working? I'm not able to due to the mandatory mask law so things have been pretty bad here since March. And we have food lines here too and worse, people shoplifting food. I thought the U.K. was helping their citizens through this time financially. How else can people survive?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

I understood that the second stimulus check will be only for the people who had there stores and restaurants, beauty shops , etc.. vandalized..  i think that amount will be for  $2,000 dollars. , even that is not much...  hope it will be more for them,,
i already got my stimulus check , came direct to my savings acc.. not by snail mail..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

chic said:


> @hollydolly, Are you still working? I'm not able to due to the mandatory mask law so things have been pretty bad here since March. And we have food lines here too and worse, people shoplifting food. I thought the U.K. was helping their citizens through this time financially. How else can people survive?


Chic, I retired 3 years ago at 62 ..my husband still works full time,. ( he's 60)  Many thousands of people have been laid off here since March, which means they are unemployed and only entitled to unemployment benfits , and many also have been placed on furlough by their employers .. which means that the government will pay up to 80% of an employees wage up to a maximum of £2,500 per month, while the company cannot allow their employess to work from the company buildings , and have to work from home..  employers will pay 20 % to their employess in the forms of NIC's,  and pension contributions, and of course any hours worked.  
.
However, there's a huge problem with this too, because many of the companies who have had to furlough their employess are small businesses, and are paying salaries to those furloughed, yet having no income coming into the business... A friend of mine who has a small cafe  has to pay her 2 staff £800 per month.. on furlough, as well as her rent for the cafe... yet she doesn't have a penny income coming in... and this is replicated throughout  the whole of the UK ! ...and what I've explained here is the tip of the iceberg...

Food banks are overwhelmed here with requests for food.. more than ever in their history

I'm sorry to hear you can't work Chic. are you furloughed from work and being paid while at home ?... or have you lost your job?.. are you claiming unemployment benefits ?... Unemployment benefits for single people  or even couples is very poor in the UK... a single adult is only paid £75 weekly .. barely subsistence money...   families with children are much more protected financially if no adult is working in the family


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2021)

tinytn said:


> I understood that the second stimulus check will be only for the people who had there stores and restaurants, beauty shops , etc.. vandalized..  i think that amount will be for  $2,000 dollars. , even that is not much...  hope it will be more for them,,
> i already got my stimulus check , came direct to my savings acc.. not by snail mail..


Well, we all have a different understanding of what the check will be and who will get it so I won’t say you are wrong or incorrect.  I will say this is not my understanding of what will happen.  My understanding is that The store money must be applied for, therefore, theor may be special funds for the situations you mentioned.

The stimulus money is what it has always been for individuals who qualify for the funds depending on whatever the qualifying income will be when it passes.  But in reality, we all just have to wait and see what it is.  IMO.  @tinytn


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

chic said:


> @hollydolly, Are you still working? I'm not able to due to the mandatory mask law so things have been pretty bad here since March. And we have food lines here too and worse, people shoplifting food. I thought the U.K. was helping their citizens through this time financially. How else can people survive?


That is just so sad. Sad for you, sad for everyone. Can you get unemployment?   And scarier still to think what the recovery will be like if and when we can get the virus under control. 
prayers for all of you who are struggling to survive


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Chic, I retired 3 years ago at 62 ..my husband still works full time,. ( he's 60)  Many thousands of people have been laid off here since March, which means they are unemployed and only entitled to unemployment benfits , and many also have been placed on furlough by their employers .. which means that the government will pay up to 80% of an employees wage up to a maximum of £2,500 per month, while the company cannot allow their employess to work from the company buildings , and have to work from home..  employers will pay 20 % to their employess in the forms of NIC's,  and pension contributions, and of course any hours worked.
> .
> However, there's a huge problem with this too, because many of the companies who have had to furlough their employess are small businesses, and are paying salaries to those furloughed, yet having no income coming into the business... A friend of mine who has a small cafe  has to pay her 2 staff £800 per month.. on furlough, as well as her rent for the cafe... yet she doesn't have a penny income coming in... and this is replicated throughout  the whole of the UK ! ...and what I've explained here is the tip of the iceberg...
> 
> ...


I'm not employed anymore cuz of covid restrictions and regulations so also not collecting. I'm living off money saved for a future business which will now come to nothing because of covid. Also, I have some money from selling off a stock portfolio. (I should have invested in mask manufacturers, but who knew?)  

Lucky your hubs is still working. That must help a lot. Food banks here are overwhelmed also. A friend of mine helps to feed 19 families and my cousin will buy groceries for anyone who asks, but they are just two people and both gainfully employed. People here have been shoplifting food and will break into your car if you leave a store bag in it, so we have to be careful for that now too. Everybody's car is scratched and dented these days and I've actually seen a few with parts held on with duct tape. This is why we need stimulus money so badly here. I'm afraid for civil unrest in the future is something isn't done to provide meaningful relief to people in need. Charities are not enough and cannot do it all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

New checks coming in March-YAY


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm still waiting for my $600.

Trying to be patient, but come on......


----------



## Remy (Feb 5, 2021)

I haven't made an appointment to get my taxes done yet so I will ask my tax lady but does it count as income? I have to watch my income since I get Covered California which I pay for. The truth is I need it as I'm not able to physically or mentally work full time anymore to get medical insurance through work.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Remy said:


> I haven't made an appointment to get my taxes done yet so I will ask my tax lady but does it count as income? I have to watch my income since I get Covered California which I pay for. The truth is I need it as I'm not able to physically or mentally work full time anymore to get medical insurance through work.


No it is not counted as income!!!!!!!


----------



## Remy (Feb 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> No it is not counted as income!!!!!!!


That is great. I got the 600 last year, 600 card this year (which I will deposit into my account next time I go to the bank) So yes please, I'll take more.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Remy said:


> That is great. I got the 600 last year, 600 card this year (which I will deposit into my account next time I go to the bank) So yes please, I'll take more.


Just keep the money coming


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 19, 2021)

After “them” saying no taxes on the stimulus checks, *the stimulus money is considered income, added to your gross, and taxed.  *But, hey, I still want the next round.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 19, 2021)

I think that one flew out the window weeks ago with all else that's going on.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 13, 2021)

*You can check the IRS website for the date your money will be deposited *


----------

